# Free 2D animation program...Pencil



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.pencil-animation.org/

I am really wanting to do some singing pumpkins this year, and the only stuff I can find is either animations that no one wants to share, or I don't really like the quality of...

So I came across this program that is cross-platform and FREE. From the looks of the stuff that other animators have done, it most definitely can do the simple pumpkin singing animations. I work on a Mac platform, so I can actually use this and sync it up with sound using the lovely iMovie with any sound/songs I want. (I am a graphic designer working primarily with print media, so the arty stuff won't be a problem but I'm not expecting it to look anywhere near as good as the Hallowindow stuff, for example)

I want the typical 3 pumpkin set up, but use different faces for each one, having different expressions and the songs would be very different (I'll use "This is Halloween" most likely, but there is some rockabilly stuff, HorrorPops, Necromantix, Alice Cooper and AC/DC... and just using Vincent Price reading from some of the spooky stories... if it wasn't TOO hard I could spend the next several months and have a nice loop of an hour or so of songs and stories)

I wondered if anyone has used or even heard of this program? I used to do animations back in the 90s using Director and some other programs, but it's been a while since I've taught myself something completely new... not sure to be excited or scared. 

Anyone tried this? Tips?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I too work with a Mac and I thank you for posting this site. I'm having the same problems with the singing pumpkins issue. I'm gonna try this when I get home and see what I can come up with. Thanks again.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool - another Mac user! 

Let me know what you think of it... I'm going to play with it this weekend and see what I can do with it. I've played around with iMovie and it really seems pretty easy to figure out, so if the animation program is good, then it might be easier to put together than I'd hoped! (although worst case senario, I could build it in iMovie and just import drawings into it and do basic mouth/eye shapes for common syllables and go from there....)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I used to teach animation, including Director, back in the day. I think you would find Flash to be a better route. If you need assistance, many high school animation classes use flash.

http://www.joshbuhler.com/flash/pumpkinPlayer.html

http://blog.joshbuhler.com/category/flash/page/2/


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Darklore. I haven't really done much animation but I'd like to have more movement, like with the eyes for example, but from watching that video of the pumpkins, it's still a great job. I use mostly Corel Painter but I'll give the animation a shot. I am going to buy some great software this year at the San Diego Comic Con. This guy teaches animation as well, but for the life of me, I can't remember the name of the software. Luckily I got his booth number.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I had this posted over on Halloween forum as well, and a few of the members pointed me to GORDO!

http://www.imagineerieing.com/gordo.html

This is a $15 program, and while I won't get the 3 pumpkins singing, it has the ability to run music and you manipulate the puppet and record the routine. (you can also set it up to respond through microphone or ambient noise, and change up features)

I also found Yorick, a skull and he is actually a bit better in terms of expression and appearance:

http://www.imagineerieing.com/yorick.html

Using video capture software you can record full screen video, and then pull the resulting movie into iMovie and create as long a routine to run as you want....


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I had this posted over on Halloween forum as well, and a few of the members pointed me to GORDO!
> 
> http://www.imagineerieing.com/gordo.html


Glad you like Gordo and our other digital puppets!

Considering the topic of this thread, you should know that I just released a new version of Gordo that has a "black mode" which allows you to project Gordo onto a real pumpkin. That would allow you to have (one of) your pumpkins talk to your visitors interactively.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

*Thanks for the link!*

I downloaded Pencil last week, and my 12 year old daughter figured it out in about 15 minutes, with no prior experience! I have commissioned her to make my singing pumpkins for next year. I can't thank you enough for posting the link.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I had this posted over on Halloween forum as well, and a few of the members pointed me to GORDO!
> 
> http://www.imagineerieing.com/gordo.html
> 
> ...


I have been using Yorick for my skeleton queen for a few years now everyone loves it and the kids fight to see who will control her!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the program and also to darklore for his link as well.


----------

